# de l'Aide !



## Olivier Nadeau (23 Avril 2004)

Bon en gros, on ma donner un g4 quicksilver et il ne marche pas, lorsqu'on l'allume ,la fan part mais apres une seconde ou deux elle éteint et j'Ai remarquer une petite lumire qui allume et qui éteint sur la carte mere.

Merci D'avance.


----------



## maousse (23 Avril 2004)

et en français ?


----------



## salvatore (23 Avril 2004)

Olivier Nadeau a dit:
			
		

> lorsqu'on l'allume la fan part mias apres une seonde ou deux elle éteint et j'Ai remarquer une petite lumire qui allumme et qui éteint sur la carte mere.



j'ai eu la même chose avec ma voiture. L'alternateur ?


----------



## MarcMame (23 Avril 2004)

Change le sac à poussière, il est peut-être plein ?


----------



## kertruc (23 Avril 2004)

Il n'est peut-être pas francophone cet Olivier...
C'est pas très sympa...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2004)

Apparemment il est canadien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu pourrais réécrire ta demande s'il te plaît Olivier?


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Avril 2004)

Essai de traduction : 
"_On m'a donné un G4 QuickSilver et il ne marche pas, lorsqu'on l'allume le ventilo démarre mais après une seconde ou deux il s'éteint et j'ai remarqué qu'une petite lumière s'allume et s'éteint sur la carte mère_"

C'est ça Olivier ?


----------



## Olivier Nadeau (25 Avril 2004)

oui c'est ca, désolé pour mon écriture, car je devais partir lorsque j'Ai écrit mon message.

mais avez des idées sur ce que je pourrais faire ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Janvier 2005)

Je relance le sujet, on m'a donné un G4 Quicksilver, qui n'avait ni disque dur, ni ram, ni lecteur CD, je lui ai mis 256 de ram et un DD de 20Go, et au démarage, rien sur l'écran, un "tuuuut" d'environ 2 secondes, et le voyant est comme en position veille,
J'ai fait un reset de la carte mère comme j'avais trouvé dans un autre sujet sur MacG et ça n'a rien donné

Merci de votre aide !!


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2005)

Bah si t'as déjà fait le reset CPU, change la pile


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Janvier 2005)

j'ai mis une pile, rien de plus,
j'ai retiré la carte vidéo rien de plus,
j'ai verifié l'alim, rien de plus,
toujours le même tuut .... 
encore une idée, on penche sur le firmware, mais que faire dans ce cas là ???


----------



## MarcMame (31 Janvier 2005)

Combien de _tuuut_ ? 
Un seul ou plusieurs ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (31 Janvier 2005)

Only one i'm affraid .... Laurent m'a dit que ça craignait au niveau du firm normalement avec seulement un seul tuuuuut


----------



## MarcMame (1 Février 2005)

Un seul BIP au demarrage signifie que la RAM est mauvaise (ou mal insérée). Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire....


----------



## Tiobiloute (1 Février 2005)

Je l'ai eu sans ram, essayé de le démarrer sans Ram, niet, et testé avec la ram d'origine de mon iMac ... et niet


----------



## MarcMame (2 Février 2005)

Il n'est pas possible de demarrer sans ram et il est probable que la barrette de ram utilisée ne convient pas. Essaye une autre barrette et/ou éventuellement dans un autre slot.
A moins d'un problème plus grave, le problème est là.


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Février 2005)

ok ok, je vais tester un peu mieux ..... si par hasard je pourrais enregistrer le tuuuuut, ça aiderait certains maccophones tels que toi ???


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Février 2005)

Désolé mais le bouton d'édition s'est fait la malle ... mais voila le son en question : ici Bon courage


----------



## MarcMame (4 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> si par hasard je pourrais enregistrer le tuuuuut, ça aiderait certains maccophones tels que toi ???


Non. C'est le nombre de bips qui permet de faire le diagnostique, c'est tout.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage


  Je me permet de te rappeler que c'est toi qui a un mac en panne, pas moi !


----------



## Tiobiloute (4 Février 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de te rappeler que c'est toi qui a un mac en panne, pas moi !



Oué mais c'est toi qui réussi à parler avec les bips de démarage !


----------

